
Mininova Deletes All Infringing Torrents and Goes ‘Legal’ - aj
http://torrentfreak.com/mininova-deletes-all-infringing-torrents-and-goes-legal-091126/
======
njn
the announcement from Mininova:
[http://blog.mininova.org/articles/2009/11/26/mininova-
limits...](http://blog.mininova.org/articles/2009/11/26/mininova-limits-its-
activities-to-content-distribution-service/)

